# shaving/waxing



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

i don't know if this thread has been done before or not but what do you guys prefer, shaven or unshaven you know where. i'm never sure about this and just wanted to know what you peoples thought


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW, we're having a theme night. If you look directly below this thread you'll see that within the last hour another thread was started asking the difference between a Bikini wax and a Brazilian wax. I declared that thread the hottest ever. But, we have a new champion. So:

HOTTEST.....THREAD.....EVER!!!!!!!!!!!

And I vote for shaved. So that's:

Shaved 1 Unshaved 0


Matt


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

I too vote shaved :yes


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I trim...the afro look doesn't work for dee duck. Neither does the smooth, baby *** look. Short hair all the way.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Definitely shaved, or a VERY neatly kept landing strip.

no grooming = uke


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

i saw the other thread and decided to copy it. 

so, is that for yourselves or your partners or both?


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

in front of me


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Ktgurl said:


> i saw the other thread and decided to copy it.
> 
> so, is that for yourselves or your partners or both?


Nobody I've been with has ever asked me to do it. But, yeah...under the right circumstances I'd do it. After all, you only live once.

Really it seems like more of a guy thing though.

Matt


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I can't shave without getting major skin irritation, so I trim. I hope the guys don't mind.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Itches too much. Unless I know it'll be a "special" date, it's all natural. I'm not going through that for nothing.  :lol


----------



## yums (Jan 22, 2006)

When you guys talk about shaving, do you mean shaving the front or shaving around the vagina or both?


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

yums said:


> When you guys talk about shaving, do you mean shaving the front or shaving around the vagina or both?


And I thought we were all talking about underarm hair :haha :um 

Matt


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Shaved is definitely better. Smooth & slick is nice -- shag carpet went out with the 1970s.

Or you could go for waxing down there. Brazilian Bikini Waxes have been discussed even on Oprah (I was watching with my mother). If it's on Oprah at 4 PM on network TV you know it must not be too unusual anymore.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:lol 

Well if you ask me...

I think a neat trim to smooth would be cute.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just shave it into a Steven Segal portrait.. is that weird? It's hard to sculpt his chin, let me tell you.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I just shave it into a Steven Segal portrait.. is that weird? It's hard to sculpt his chin, let me tell you.


That's the greatest thing I've ever heard. :nw


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, well, "The David Cross" ended up a bit peculiar.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Haha shaving threads are classic :b

Anyway... I vote shaven or waxed... a neat little hedge above is cool too. The only thing I'm frightened by is the big, unruly tarantula-like hairball


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Part of me thinks it's weird and gross to shave anything, but I generally like to keep things neat down there. I find hair very attractive (especially girls with unshaven pits!). I'm adamant about not shaving my legs (at least from the knee up) and would definitely let my underarm hair grow out if it weren't so socially taboo (=unwanted attention). 

Heh, I kind of want to get Raffi's head tattooed on me so that I can sculpt my hair into his beard.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I like shaven, I don't like body hair on girls. As for shaven down there...it doesn't matter so much as long as it is not a jungle.


----------



## happyendings (Mar 11, 2006)

If women have to shave then so more definitly do we prefer the same. But alas, that is too much crap. And shavy=itch, so... a nice trim is always appreciated.


----------



## happyendings (Mar 11, 2006)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I just shave it into a Steven Segal portrait.. is that weird? It's hard to sculpt his chin, let me tell you.


lmao


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

it's such a double standard. why should women be accepted to be hairless but not guys?

waxing hurts like [email protected]%#. i prefer to shave


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Like I said in the other thread: Natural is fine with me, at least "down there."


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Karla said:


> it's such a double standard. why should women be accepted to be hairless but not guys?


I wonder the same thing. I think once I find someone that appreciates hair as much as I do, I'll go out proud and hairy. :boogie

Would it be too much to ask a man to shave his legs (if I have to, that is)?


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Beggars can't be choosy; I'd go with Buckwheat if I got a chance.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

shaven just seems cleaner to me, but that the whole purpose of the hair, to catch things before they go uhh in i guess. Thats what i was told anyways.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Karla said:


> it's such a double standard. why should women be accepted to be hairless but not guys?


 Nobody said woman have to be hairless or that men shouldn't groom. What you do is up to you and is perfectly fine. Ktgurl merely asked what guys' preferance and tastes were. I think in general, neat and tidy is just considered very feminine, while rugged and shaggy is considered masculine. If that weren't so, then we'd be asking out our scruffy buddies and you'd be crushing on your girl friends. It's just what we are programmed to find attractive, don't ask me why. :stu
Also... have you ever eaten a delicious meal only to have it ruined by getting a hair stuck in your teeth? :lol that might be another reason...


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Karla said:


> it's such a double standard. why should women be accepted to be hairless but not guys?


On this other message board, a guy wrote that women shouldn't have any hair on their bodies besides the hair on top of their head. I was appalled. I think that is twisted.

I think that guy would be better off making love to a Martian with a wig, seeing that he doesn't appreciate real women.


----------

